# Open a CURRENT bank account with EEA FP VISA



## zedeldesire (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I got to UK with a 6 months EEA family permit visa. I would like to open a current bank account. However in all application it says :

*'' you need to prove that you have a permission to stay in the UK (at least 12 months ).''

''How long do you have permission to stay in the UK?'' 

''Date visa expiry date'' (mm/yyyy) 

No time limit (I have permission to stay in the UK indefinitely)*_

_

As i have a 6 months visa, does it mean i cannot apply for a current bank account ?
Do you any bank who would accept me ?
I have got a NINO, a proof of address and a basic account (actually with the basic account a cannot purchase online nor using my card in stores )

Thank you for your support


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I' wouldn't say no chance, but you will find it very difficult until you get your 5-year residence card.


----------



## zedeldesire (Jun 21, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I' wouldn't say no chance, but you will find it very difficult until you get your 5-year residence card.


I guess what i can do is to open a current join account with my EU partner ? 
Does it come also difficult to finance a car or a set a contact with a mobile phone operator such as vodafone, O2....?

Thanks Joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Most banks won't let you have a joint account until you meet the criteria.
Lack of bank account will make it more difficult to get credit, though not always impossible (such as with large cash deposit).


----------

